# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  For the love of god please somebody fix this game and release maphack and/or autotele!!!!!!!!!!

## SpaceGuy119

This shit is painful. And HC is dead AF. What is happening!!!!!!!!!

----------

